# And I Thought My 7x12 Lathe Was Small!



## TTD (Jun 30, 2015)

Pretty cool little rig!

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mwooten (Jun 30, 2015)

And I thought my Taig was small! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 1, 2015)

That thing is huge....now for something small: http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/images/WmRob30.jpg

Here is more of his work: http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Robertson.htm

Most of his minatures sell in the 5 digits, when they do come onto the market. Wish I had a tenth of his skills.


----------



## WalterC (Jul 7, 2015)

That man has HUGE hands!


----------



## WalterC (Jul 7, 2015)

cvairwerks said:


> That thing is huge....now for something small: http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/images/WmRob30.jpg
> 
> Here is more of his work: http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Robertson.htm
> 
> Most of his minatures sell in the 5 digits, when they do come onto the market. Wish I had a tenth of his skills.




 Every once in a while someone comes along that causes me to say "People are amazing"!


 An after thought.  Many decades from now when our ruins are dug up, the archeologists will say "And here is proof that tiny people lived long ago- they were builders".


----------



## higgite (Jul 7, 2015)

I've seen mini lathes and micro lathes. Would that be a nano lathe?

Tom


----------

